# Lots of questions



## Spainliving2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi I'm sure what I'm asking has been asked a thousand times before so apologies I've never used a forum before it seems complicated. We are looking to buy somewhere in Malaga hopefully Coin as initially a holiday home but then we plan to move over permanently. For our budget it looks like it'll have to be something that needs work but not too much. So I have so many questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
1- how do we go about getting a builder that we can communicate with when we're back home so the work can carry on if we're not there
2- Recommendations for a solicitor to help us with the purchase
3 - How do you get rid of house hold / building work rubbish
4 - Is it easy to get a trusted cleaner to come in if and when required
5 - NIE is it better to wait to get that until after you've purchased

I have loads more but I'll leave it at that for now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Spainliving2020 said:


> Hi I'm sure what I'm asking has been asked a thousand times before so apologies I've never used a forum before it seems complicated. We are looking to buy somewhere in Malaga hopefully Coin as initially a holiday home but then we plan to move over permanently. For our budget it looks like it'll have to be something that needs work but not too much. So I have so many questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
> 1- how do we go about getting a builder that we can communicate with when we're back home so the work can carry on if we're not there
> 2- Recommendations for a solicitor to help us with the purchase
> 3 - How do you get rid of house hold / building work rubbish
> ...



1- how do we go about getting a builder that we can communicate with when we're back home so the work can carry on if we're not there..ask locally
2- Recommendations for a solicitor to help us with the purchase ask locally
3 - How do you get rid of house hold / building work rubbishdelends where you are etc again ask locally
4 - Is it easy to get a trusted cleaner to come in if and when requiredagain ask locally
5 - NIE is it better to wait to get that until after you've purchasedyou cannot buy a house without an NIE it’s the first thing you need to get

I am not being flippant with ask locally, but you need to get a feel for who uses who in your area


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would not recommend having building work done and not being around. I suppose it depends what you're doing, but from my experience on having work done on the house (painting, making a balcony part of a bedroom, kitchen refitted, painting) we needed to be there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you can afford it, hire a project manager who speaks English and can take care of all the building work and rubbish disposal for you. How to find a good one? Ask the locals ...

As for cleaners etc, again, personal recommendation. But avoid solicitors recommended by estate agents, there are many horror stories from people who have done this. You're better off finding an independent one using Google.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Your Spanish neighbours will probably approach you. Your Gardener will push forward a relative who can clean, plaster, paint etc. Was even asked to find work for his Niece in England.


----------



## Spainliving2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. So just on NIE we have the forms and are going to Malaga in August do you recommend we get it sorted then even though it could be another year before we buy?


----------



## Spainliving2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you that's really good to know


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Spainliving2020 said:


> Thanks for the advice. So just on NIE we have the forms and are going to Malaga in August do you recommend we get it sorted then even though it could be another year before we buy?


You Can apply for an NIE in the U.K. afaik.

Remember though. After this year moving permanently is not an easy thing, not impossible but higher income levels etc.
I don’t live in that area but you may need an appointment and with Brexit and COVID that may not be as easy as just rocking up. You will also need a Spanish bank account, which will also require an NIE. Others who live more locally may well have better knowledge


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Spainliving2020 said:


> Thanks for the advice. So just on NIE we have the forms and are going to Malaga in August do you recommend we get it sorted then even though it could be another year before we buy?


August is not a good time to sort out official matters. Many close down for the month or are short staffed.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> August is not a good time to sort out official matters. Many close down for the month or are short staffed.


Forgot about that!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> August is not a good time to sort out official matters. Many close down for the month or are short staffed.


Actually August can b a good time to do paperwork. Government offices are obliged to be open,but there aren't many people to be attended to. Parking is also easier. The problem for me is the heat. If you can put up with that, then go ahead. If you want to see houses and get decorating done, that might be different matter.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually August can b a good time to do paperwork. Government offices are obliged to be open,but there aren't many people to be attended to. Parking is also easier. The problem for me is the heat. If you can put up with that, then go ahead. If you want to see houses and get decorating done, that might be different matter.


Perhaps though that could vary by region/local area, though frankly I have no idea, so this comment is probably irrelevant  Though I can imagine that might not usually be the case in major tourist areas, who knows who will be travelling as tourists in these Covid times (but perhaps lots of Brits wanting to establish themselves in Spain before the end of the transition period).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We completed the purchase of our house in August (not in a tourist area). Everyone was working as normal apart from the solicitor who interrupted his holiday to take care of it all!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Must be just me then because our sale was put back to September or it varies from place to place.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

You will probably need various levels of permits for your work. So doing research and getting an honest, good architect or Project Manager/Builder is essential. There are many horror stories. Good luck. and keep asking questions here.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Spainliving2020 said:


> Hi I'm sure what I'm asking has been asked a thousand times before so apologies I've never used a forum before it seems complicated. We are looking to buy somewhere in Malaga hopefully Coin as initially a holiday home but then we plan to move over permanently. For our budget it looks like it'll have to be something that needs work but not too much. So I have so many questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
> 1- how do we go about getting a builder that we can communicate with when we're back home so the work can carry on if we're not there
> 2- Recommendations for a solicitor to help us with the purchase
> 3 - How do you get rid of house hold / building work rubbish
> ...


The UK government "Living in Spain" website lists English-speaking solicitors: 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/spain-list-of-lawyers


----------

